
Students are demanding MIT fire a professor who visited Epstein in prison - AndrewBissell
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ne8yvk/students-are-demanding-mit-fire-a-professor-who-visited-epstein-in-prison
======
Bostonian
I don't think a professor visiting a sex offender in prison is grounds for
firing him. Its too easy nowadays to say that someone's actions make you feel
"unsafe" in order to ruin their career. I am reminded of Harvard removing law
professor Ronald Sullivan from his position as housemaster supervising a dorm
because he represented alleged sex offender Harvey Weinstein.

------
javagram
> Two other professors with ties to Epstein, including Richard Stallman, the
> famed founder of the free software movement, have resigned.

(From the article). Considering Stallman wasn’t a professor and didn’t have
ties to Epstein, it doesn’t give a lot of confidence in the article author to
get other facts right.

~~~
rumanator
> Considering Stallman wasn’t a professor and didn’t have ties to Epstein, it
> doesn’t give a lot of confidence in the article author to get other facts
> right.

Even worse, IIRC Stallman was fired for intervening in a email flamewar where
a random user was accusing a deceased colleague of Stallman of having
committed crimes that didn't even matched the accusation.

------
gbronner
The subject of quantum computing is not changed by the professor's actions in
visiting someone who has been accused, but not convicted, of crimes.

~~~
Bostonian
Epstein had been convicted of crimes and was jailed because of new charges.
But I agree with your overall point.

